Ask HN: How would you solve the Windows Phone app gap? - EpicBlackCrayon
======
PaulHoule
I am not a big fan of apps and it seems these days, developers and users hate
apps too even if they don't know it.

Something better in 2018 would be a personal assistant who is always in your
pocket and has a holistic view of your life.

I don't think the blocker for Windows Phone is a lack of apps, it is that
Verizon and AT&T absolutely refuse to certify new Windows Phones for their
networks.

------
brudgers
Since Microsoft appears to phasing out Windows Phone...or rather Windows 10
Mobile, I don't see that there's much reason in trying. As much as I wanted
Windows Phone to succeed, it's a dying ecosystem.

